# Gnral Dveloppement > ALM > Modlisation > Schma >  Question sur l'hritage

## oshyso

Bonsoir,

J'ai un utilisateur qui peut poster un avis global ou alors un avis dtaill sur un lieu.
J'ai pens utiliser l'hritage pour modliser ceci mais je ne suis pas familier avec cette notion  ::(: 
J'ai fait ceci :

Ca me semble simple et efficace.
Mais, dj est-ce correct ?


Mais aprs je me pose des questions, sur comment interroger ces tables.
Si je veux rcuprer les avis dtaills, je vois comment faire :


```

```

Par contre, si je veux rcuprer uniquement les avis globaux, cela me semble moins pertinent et inutilement compliqu  ::(: 


```

```

Est-ce la bonne faon de faire ? Si non, il faudrait que je m'y prenne comment ?
Comment je peux amliorer a ? 
En ajoutant un typage dans Avis ? du genre AV_Type  = 0 => Avis global et AV_Type = 1 => Avis dtaill
Est-ce que l'hritage n'est tout simplement pas adapt  mon cas ? 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide

----------


## escartefigue

S'il ne peut y avoir qu'un seul sous-type, la prcision "XT" n'a pas lieu d'tre et l'intrt de l'hritage n'est avr que si l'avis dtaill est facultatif et fortement volumineux. 
Mais galement, on peut tout aussi bien modliser une entit-type supplmentaire en lieu et place du sous-type et ayant une cardinalit
[AVIS_DETAIL] 1,1(R) ---(concerner) --- 0,n [AVIS]L'avantage est qu'on peut si besoin avoir plusieurs lignes dtail pour un mme avis.
Notez le (R) prs des cardinalits matrialisant l'identification du dtail relativement  l'avis (le dtail est une entit-type dite "faible" : il ne peut y avoir de dtail seul)

Pour ce qui est de rcuprer les informations de l'une et l'autre table, on pourra crer une vue ralisant une jointure externe (OUTER JOIN) sur les deux tables.
Une jointure sur une colonne PK bien conue (idalement de type integer) est trs performante et ne pose donc pas de problme  :;):

----------

